# Places to stay in or near Salmon, ID



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

We are joining some other friends on the Main Salmon August 23. It is a long story but I will be driving the boat and gear from Seattle and meeting my wife and kids in Missoula on 8/21. We were hoping to find a reasonably nice place somewhere around Salmon for a last chance to sleep in a bed and shower (the kids will need it after fairly non-stop camping/ rafting all summer). We would then get up the day before the launch and head to Corn Creek.

Any thoughts on a nice place where I could feel reasonably okay about leaving my boat outside (some motel parking lots feel pretty sketchy)? Any good restaurants or fun things to do in Salmon?

Thanks for any advice and I hope everyone is having a great summer!

Dave


----------



## lyhfamily (May 13, 2009)

We stay in Salmon several times a year. Stagecoach in is reasonable and great locatin on the banks of the Salmon River. Almost as peaceful hearing the river there as form your tent in camp! Pool and hot tub. 

There is a steak and seafood (?) place within walking distance of the motel although we have not eaten there. We generally opt for a Mexican restaurant across the river at the main bridge. Earlier this month we had a lunch/dinner at a Pork Peddler or something place by the fire station and the local bicycle shop. I have had real mixed experiences with most of the main drag locations. 

Good luck and have fun. If you have time There is a developed hot spring 10 miles or so South and East of town. We also stayed at Bear Country Inn. That was ok but not my first choice.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

We also enjoyed the Stagecoach on our main trip.


----------



## axelrunner (Apr 9, 2016)

Don't forget the eclipse is going down on the 21st. Most lodging has likely been booked as I think it's pretty close to the center of the path. 
Enjoy the salmon! Great river. 




Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Stagecoach is our pre-MF place to stay also. We usually eat at one of the pizza places.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

*Salmon accommodations and dining*

I also have had a hard time finding a good place to eat in Salmon. I don't think the Mexican place by the river is anything special. I saw this article last year and saved it so that I could check out some new places.


----------



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

Great info guys! I've booked a room at the Stagecoach. I'll check out the attached article. I'm not too worried about food. If it involves pizza or Mexican my kids will be psyched. Can't wait for August to roll around! Thanks all 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Don't have anything to say about the hotels. I always slept in my truck between trips except for one time at the Super 8. It was fine. I never got the feeling that leaving a boat out on a trailer would be bad news, but bad things can happen anywhere I suppose.

On the food front, I definitely love the Junkyard Bistro for lunch or dinner. There are different options for different tastes, but my favorites there are the fajita salad and the bahn mi sandwich. Shady Nook is good- steaks, etc. It kind of reminds me of Quincy's- dark and cozy- for those of you from the Ark. Valley you'll know what I mean. A little bit spendy for us dirtbag guide types, but nothing crazy.

For breakfast Oddfellows Bakery is awesome for something light- pastries, sandwiches, coffee, etc. Just not a full sit-down breakfast place. For "traditional" breakfast, the diner just east of there is OK. It's greasy, and nothing to write home about, but it's bacon, eggs, gravy, etc. when you want that type of thing. I think the sign just says "Coffee Shop."

For gear/clothes, Arfman's is actually a pretty good little store.

Good luck, and have fun on the Main!

Oh- the General Store in North Fork was always really good. Maybe that's because we were getting it after getting off the river, and not on the way to the put-in. In any case, another good option for last meal before put-in. Good burgers, great milkshakes/ice cream. It also has some small things you might need- bait, batteries, sunscreen, etc.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Most trips we eat at the pizza place on the south end of town. Once we went to the pizza place that's off on one of the side streets. I can't remember names of either. Both were fine. Pizza, beer, soda pop, and a big screen TV. We always did the MF fly-in breakfast at the coffee shop place that climbdenali describes above. Average, hearty, coffee shop breakfast. On the way to the Main Salmon, we stop at the Subway in the middle of town, It has a Mexican fast food type place attached to it. We eat a burrito & milkshake for a late lunch, then get Subway sandwiches to eat for a quick dinner at the put-in after we rig boats.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

The North Fork Resort is a good option as well. There Cabins are nice enough and Price was reasonable a few years ago. There is a boat ramp in walking distance to get into the river.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I always camp when I am over there but the Junkyard Bistro is the bomb. Love that place. 

The brewery isn't bad, can't think of the name of it. Had a very not awesome meal at the Mex place by the river.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey I live here in salmon and the stagecoach is the best place to stay.
you don't need to worry about your boats being out as the parking lot will be full of them.

The junkyard bistro is our favorite place to eat for lunch and dinner. Bertram's brewery is also good for lunch and dinner and our usual pick for brunch also.. The bakery is also has a good breakfast as long as your not a big group.. not to be confused with the coffee shop. I don't eat at the coffee shop. fiesta en Jalisco is the Mexican place right on the river.. the best thing about it is that its right on the river.. its ok tex mex. Other breakfast options besides bertrams are the red dog diner "not open on sundays" and buddys gas station headed out of town to the north.. The two pizza places are last chance pizza which is the one referred to off the side street above.. it has better toppings and more beer options. the other is daves pizza. it used to be on the way out of town to the east but has since moved down town.. both are good.. The pork peddler is good and kind of has a river community feel to it. great outside seating, they are mainly a bbq joint with a somewhat limited menu but the food is good. 

Best ice in town is at the grocery store, they have a pretty decent beer selection there, as does discounts unlimited. The store at north fork has a surprisingly great canned craft beer selection.. they also have a lot of good random river gear. its a fun little store.. 

as far as last minute river gear that you might need, you can try arfmans, the salmon fly box, blackadar boating, and the store at north fork. 

Things to do, the hotsprings mentioned above is about 20 minutes out of town and you can drive right to it. it's called sharkey hot springs.. the best hot springs is goldbug hotsprings that is about 24 miles south of town and about a 3 mile hike so do it early if you go.. it is an amazing hot springs.. also things to do is we have a great day stretch down river. put in at spring creek take out at cove creek..


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

also another thing you could do is rent some mountain bikes from the hub. salmon has some great bike trails.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

another vote for stagecoach motel. 

also the local big grocery store is pretty well stocked.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

okieboater said:


> another vote for stagecoach motel.
> 
> also the local big grocery store is pretty well stocked.


 
This won't effect you but for others reading this thread, keep in mind the grocery store is not open on sundays.. I have seen a lot trailers loaded with boats sitting in an empty parking lot in front of the grocery store with panicked looks on their faces a few too many times.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I think it might be Murdochs which is near that grocery store that I would like to give a shoutout to. I found out on the way to the put in for the Main Salmon last year that one of my daughters didn't pack her rain gear. This as we are driving thru snow ( June 15th ) and 40 degree weather. We ran around Salmon looking for splash gear of some kind. Someone finally said Murdochs. We got there at 7:10 pm, sign said they close at 7, but employees were coming out the door. When they saw the look of desperation on my face they reopened, flicked on the lights and took us back to the rain gear. The smallest was too big but it worked for the first two days until temps got back up in the 90s. 

Good folks, saved my bacon.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I recommend you consider staying in North Fork or Darby, to avoid driving out of your way to Salmon.


----------



## lyhfamily (May 13, 2009)

We were there June 9, 10 for the Lemhi Valley Century and were surprised to see the department store across from the museum as closed. Was that Arfmans? I can't go to Salmon without looking fr deals at the clothing store opposite from the Bistro.


----------



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

Awesome advice everyone. I'm starting to wish I had more time to hang out in and around Salmon


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

lyhfamily said:


> We were there June 9, 10 for the Lemhi Valley Century and were surprised to see the department store across from the museum as closed. Was that Arfmans? I can't go to Salmon without looking fr deals at the clothing store opposite from the Bistro.


The department store opposite the museum was McPherson's.. sad to see it closed I think it was in the family for around 100 years.. there is no clothing store opposite the bistro but there is the salmon fly box... good people and if hitting the middle fork hit them up.. the guides restock there so they know what is up.. arfmans is opposite Bertrand brewery. That may be what you are thinking of. It's right next to the movie theater and they can have some great deals... they have a 50 percent off last sale sale.. my sister was visiting from walla walla and did all her kids school shopping there.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

